# ROGUE WAVE - Romance in Hawaii for only .99 cents



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

ROGUE WAVE







- Danger and romance on the Windward coast of Oahu. Take a trip to Hawaii for only .99 cents!











U.S. Geological Survey expert, Nick McCord cannot account for the destructive waves assaulting the Windward coast of Oahu. The only viable culprit is the new housing development, Manale Palms and its attractive contractor, Briana Holt.

Try as he might to find blame with Briana and her site, the truth remains a mystery as yet another threatening wave attacks the coast. Now allies, Nick and Briana narrow in on the source of these anomalies and find themselves in a struggle to save the island coast and their very lives.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Hi, Maureen!  Great post.  I liked this story, but I thought it was a suspense book as well, but then I'm not the best judge of genre's (sp).  I've never figured out which genre my own books fall in.  Anyway, folks, that's a great book for a pittance in price.  Go get it.    PS:  Purple is one of my seven favorite colors.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Here's a little snippet from ROGUE WAVE
















Briana's head snapped down. She teetered precariously and spun to identify the phantom. Were the rising moon not so luminous, were the sky black with storm, she could still recognize him in the dark. Even at her three-foot advantage atop the seawall, Nick seemed tall. He advanced and Briana held her breath. 
With a frustrated sigh she released it.
"What are you doing here?" She whispered out of reverence to the peace of twilight.
For a second, Nick averted his gaze. "I expected to find your workers dumping into the ocean after all the crowds had gone home."
Briana simply nodded and turned back towards the sea.
"No berating on your part?"
"No." 
Nick thought her voice was soft, or perhaps the breeze stole it before it reached him. 
"There was nothing for me to hide and now there's nothing for me to say."
"Briana-"
Even in the encroaching darkness he noticed her steal an exasperated look over her shoulder. 
"Ms. Holt," he continued with a droll smirk. "Just because I haven't caught you, that doesn't mean you're innocent."
"You know what, Mr. McCord-"
"Nick." He grinned.
"You know Manale Palms is not responsible for whatever it is you're looking for. You're just floundering because you have no clue what's going on under that beautiful stretch of water."
"How insightful." Nick reached a hand up into his hair. "And how accurate."
Intrigued by the despondent voice, Briana turned around completely, careful to maintain her balance. She felt she had an advantage staring down at him.
"Don't take it so hard, if I can help, if I see anything-"
"Briana!"
Startled by his shout, Briana felt the wave surge behind her knees with such a low but relentless force that she toppled forward. Nick caught her and nearly fell back himself. He struggled against the suction of the slick as it endeavored back to sea.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

What pretty covers you have, Maureen.  Do you design them yourself?


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you, Ellen.    I was always so worried about artwork and rights, so each of my covers are pictures I've actually taken.  
The only problem with that is I can only write books about places I have pictures of!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Well, Ms. Maureen, they certainly do get you in the mood for what's inside!  I love them too!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I like your covers too, Miss Miller, but it really hurt my feelings that you didn't use the cover image I sent you for Victory Cove. I thought my bridge was much more inviting and adventurous. Surely it would have brought in the readers!   Here you go. I'm posting it again just in case you change your mind.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

To stay on topic, I have found a new cover image for your Rogue Wave as well. Hope you like it as much as I do. I think it will draw a lot of attention to your book. 








Rogue Wave... get it? Rogue Wave?


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Don't make me do it, Mr. Brendan. Don't make me do it!! 

Too late.

The new cover of Rogue Wave!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

OMG!! Where did you get such a wonderful picture, Miss Miller?  That's it! The alluring bedroom eyes is what does it for the image.  You can feel the romance emanating from those lips and the outfit?  Stunning without being too pretentious or revealing.  Yes, I believe you have great taste, Miss Miller!  When can we expect this new cover to be available?  I will need an autographed copy, of course and will have to read the book again with this new image in mind.    I'm sure everyone will want to follow suit.  Good plan, good plan! And as the gladiators were wont to say:  We... er, I... who are about to die, salute you!  Please don't kill me.  I'm just feeling a bit morose after reading some of the posts here today and thought it needed a bit of humor to liven things up.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

My poor little ROGUE WAVE







book. I always neglect it. 

Busy with the task of cinching the heavy cords that tamed the _Inquiry_, Nick frowned and peered up at Keo. "Did you just hear my name?"
From his elevated perspective, Keo witnessed the frazzled young man in khaki shorts and yellow polo shirt clinging to the front gate like a mosquito on fly paper.
"I think you have a visitor."
_ Briana?_ 
With a low whistle on his tongue, Nick cocked an eyebrow and grinned. "I'll be back."
His satisfied grin waned when he reached the main alley and discovered that it was Naoki with his fingers hooked through the grid, shouting his name so urgently. Nick shifted into a brisk run. He reached the latch and threw it open. 
"Naoki, what happened?" 
But he knew. Nick knew that it was Briana. The realization nearly debilitated him as he felt his chest constrict.
"They're gone! They have about a fifteen-minute head start." Hands on knees, Naoki leaned over as if he found it hard to breath. He stuttered his defense. "I tried Nick, but she had a gun-"
Nick strove for composure, sorting through the anxious bedlam in his head. He wasn't sure he heard Naoki correctly. 
"Briana had a gun?"
"Joy!" Naoki whined.
"Joy?"
"My girlfriend." An aggravated hand flew in the air.
Totally baffled, Nick nodded at Keo who was lumbering down the pier. "Get her started up, we're heading back out."
One look at Nick's face and Keo stopped in mid stride. He wiped the bottom of his huge aloha shirt against his face and turned back to the _Inquiry_.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

You should never neglect Nick and Briana like that, but look at me!  I've been neglecting everything lately, but maybe I can get back in the swing again soon.  I think I have it all figured out... now if only I could get Nick to untie this sheepshank so I could unpack my mouse... arggghhh, matey, mumble, mumble.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Amazon decided to have a sale on ROGUE WAVE







! 

It's a nice little romp on the beach for $1.19


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

So, do I get a rebate, Ma?  

Ed Patterson


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> So, do I get a rebate, Ma?
> 
> Ed Patterson


They say your parents are supposed to be your biggest supporters...and yet, my Father asked the very same question 

I will apply your rebate to my next blockbuster my dear Mr. Patterson


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Hey! You can't go to Hawaii any cheaper than that.  I know.  I've tried and it cost me $9.99 in another book and it wasn't half as good as Rogue Wave.  Do yourselves a favor and go for an adventure on the beach.  Get your read on with Miss Miller's Hawaiian adventure.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Don't make me do it, Mr. Brendan. Don't make me do it!!
> 
> Too late.
> 
> The new cover of Rogue Wave!


its good to see that bp has not hit the beach where you are...


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Maureen

Just stopped by to say hello and catch up on your thread.

What a darling little Hawaiian girl? Penguin? 

Well, yes, she should have a chance at the cover of Rogue Wave.  Although, I thought the Rogue "waving" was also nice.

And Brendan's bridge was also intriguing, though sort of scary. 

I'll leave it up to you. I'm torn.

Nancy


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Mr. VW...so far I'm safe in the Antarctic









Miss Nancy...the only reason this proposed cover of Rogue Wave was shot down was that I was told my wings sag too much


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Mr. VW...so far I'm safe in the Antarctic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coooool. Speaking of cool. If your readers want to get away from the tropics, they can leave Hawaii far behind and get back to freezing rain and mud in Victory Cove. Every time I walk outside and the 103 degrees slaps me upside the head, I close my eyes and think... mud, freezing mud.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Amazon reduced ROGUE WAVE







by ten more cents to $1.39!!







hahaha 10cents!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Maureen--

I'm wondering if ROGUE WAVE could possibly be as interesting as this thread.  It sounds like pretty soon Amazon will be paying people to read it.  I better check it out.

Dana


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Dana Taylor said:


> I'm wondering if ROGUE WAVE could possibly be as interesting as this thread. It sounds like pretty soon Amazon will be paying people to read it. I better check it out.
> Dana


You're probably right, Dana!  I'm a terrible self-promoter when I make jest of my own book! It's just that I'm known for writing in cold, wet, dark locations...and who is to account for this light romp? Perhaps too many Mai Tais.


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi Maureen--
> 
> I'm wondering if ROGUE WAVE could possibly be as interesting as this thread. It sounds like pretty soon Amazon will be paying people to read it. I better check it out.
> 
> Dana


Yes, Maureen has a thread that makes me smile every time! Love the little frozen guy, and the Hawaiian girl. I want to go to Hawaii for real, but I have _Rogue Wave_ until that happens... Ahhhh.

Hi, Maureen (waves rapidly)

Nancy


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> You're probably right, Miss Dana!  I'm a terrible self-promoter when I make jest of my own book! It's just that I'm known for writing in cold, wet, dark locations...and who is to account for this light romp? Perhaps too many Mai Tais.


Why do you think I read her books, Miss Dana? Cold, dark, wet... sounds like my den. AC on full blast, lights turned down low, fire in the fireplace, oil lamp hanging above the desk. Strange noises emanating from the attic... yep, that was the insulation and wind turbines melting in the 102 degree heat! I like atmosphere and Maureen's books have it in abundance.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Why do you think I read her books, Miss Dana? Cold, dark, wet... sounds like my den. AC on full blast, lights turned down low, fire in the fireplace, oil lamp hanging above the desk. Strange noises emanating from the attic... yep, that was the insulation and wind turbines melting in the 102 degree heat! I like atmosphere and Maureen's books have it in abundance.


Jeepers, Brandon, you make yourself sound like an Albino Man--hiding from the light of day!

Dana


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

mamiller said:


> You're probably right, Dana!  I'm a terrible self-promoter when I make jest of my own book! It's just that I'm known for writing in cold, wet, dark locations...and who is to account for this light romp? Perhaps too many Mai Tais.


me n the crew have been lookin fer "my ties"...its dress up nite while we group read _Rogue Wave _ by old oil lamps while eating cinnamon flavored snacks


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

vikingwarrior22 said:


> me n the crew have been lookin fer "my ties"...its dress up nite while we group read _Rogue Wave _ by old oil lamps while eating cinnamon flavored snacks


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Ooh, sounds great. I am going to download now 

Sandy


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Maureen

Just popping in to say hi.

Enjoying your thread!

I'm also imagining salt water breezes while I relax on the sand somewhere in Hawaii.

And reading a good book, such as _Rouge Wave...._

Have a great day!

Nancy


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


>


Hey! How did you come by that drawing of Mr. and Mrs. VW22? I'll let you decide which is which.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Hey! How did you come by that drawing of Mr. and Mrs. VW22? I'll let you decide which is which.


thats not me an the woife thats our ships twins...the one with the full beard ,Offeth Badenbreatherhehause ships brain surgeon, and his brother Onneth Badenbreathhehause ships janitor, that had to shave his beard off do to fleas, modelin the latest in Viking safety hemets (the round tips they put on cow horns to keep the other cows safe)


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Maureen--

ROGUE WAVE made it to the top of my TBR and I thoroughly enjoyed it.  I'll try to write an intelligent review and post it at Amazon.

Dana


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow Dana!  Thank you so much!  That book was written a long time ago when I was still learning...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't know what it's like out in your neck of the woods today, but here it is raining and dreary. Why not escape to Hawaii for a little romp... ?  ROGUE WAVE


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Hey, Miss Miller, I heard from a little bird that you had changed your new and up and coming book's name to something like the Planet Nostrill.  Is that just a viscous rumor?


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Hey, Miss Miller, I heard from a little bird that you had changed your new and up and coming book's name to something like the Planet Nostrill. Is that just a viscous rumor?


hahaha  "Nose of the Moon"!!! That little birdy flies around Kindleboards and she may land on your thread and change your title to the "Fuscia Cross of Aluminum--A Knight's night on the Town"


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey MA - you should have a fancy schmancy title like _*Nez de Lune*_ or whimsy - _*The Loony Schnazoola*_.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Hey MA - you should have a fancy schmancy title like _*Nez de Lune*_ or whimsy - _*The Loony Schnazoola*_.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


I like it!!! Nothing says romantic suspense more than "The Loony Schnazoola"


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

people will flock to *pick* up the book ma! perhaps the book will come with kleannex...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Hey MA - you should have a fancy schmancy title like _*Nez de Lune*_ or whimsy - _*The Loony Schnazoola*_.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Heeeey, I like, I like. Miss Maureen! That's it. Change the book's title to _Nez de Lune_ and make your main lady's name Whimsy Whoopingale. Here's your blurb: Talented nurses aide, Whimsy Whoopingale, catches more than just a cold from handsome patient, Generalissimo Fernando Alejandro Benitez Gonzales the third when she accidentally spills his bedpan on her feet. Fernando, called Ipsy by his friends, must fight for her life against a giant, mutated flu virus wearing only a hospital gown with only a tongue depressor as a weapon.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Heeeey, I like, I like. Miss Maureen! That's it. Change the book's title to Nez de Lune and make your main lady's name Whimsy Whoopingale. Here's your blurb: Talented nurses aide, Whimsy Whoopingale, catches more than just a cold from handsome patient, Generalissimo Fernando Alejandro Benitez Gonzales the third when she accidentally spills his bedpan on her feet. Fernando, called Ipsy by his friends, must fight for her life against a giant, mutated flu virus wearing only a hospital gown with only a tongue depressor as a weapon...................... I like...but his name should be more simple like Jr or my fav Dave...ma I am just *pickin*


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Veeeeeeeeeeeeeeee WWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!  You're back!!!    

If it takes me writing a romance about a waif with a big nose named Whimsy Whoopingdale to bring you back...I'll do it!


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Veeeeeeeeeeeeeeee WWWWWWWWWWWW!!!! You're back!!!
> 
> If it takes me writing a romance about a waif with a big nose named Whimsy Whoopingdale to bring you back...I'll do it!


ma I will always catch your back (cover your back as you go about your duties) wow I am happy to read you are coming on with the new book *Happy Writing* have a great weekend


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

It's getting cold out. Now you can get away to Hawaii for only $.99!! I bet William Shatner can't get you a deal like that 

ROGUE WAVE

U.S. Geological Survey expert, Nick McCord can not account for the destructive waves assaulting the Windward coast of Oahu. The only viable culprit is the new housing development, Manale Palms and its attractive contractor, Briana Holt.

Try as he might to find blame with Briana and her site, the truth remains a mystery as yet another threatening wave attacks the coast. Now allies, Nick and Briana narrow in on the source of these anomalies and find themselves in a struggle to save the island coast and their very lives.


----------



## Dee_DeTarsio (Oct 26, 2010)

Good luck! I love Hawaii and there aren't that many good novels based there! Can't wait to read it!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you, Dee.  I love it, too.  

I really like your covers.  Just beautiful.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

me and the crew splurged and have got your covers blown up to poster size and placed them in our reading room (galley) of our ship above our baby grand in the music room (also the galley) you can see them from our galley (also the reading/music rooms)


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Good morning, World! 

I'm happy to announce that *BORROWED TIME * will be available on Kindle very soon!

After my segue to the tropical shores of Oahu, you'll be glad to know that I get back to my cold ole' self in this one. It is set in upstate New York and Connecticut in the middle of winter...and snow...and ice...and brrrrr


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Its in your blood line that pulls you back to where the Northmen come from...do not be afraid me n the crew we are there for you...  (love the little guy in his wrap)


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

This is a restaurant in ROGUE WAVE. Of course, the name of the restaurant in the book is changed to protect the innocent...but right about now, doesn't this look good?!?! Mai Tai's anyone?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

mamiller said:


> This is a restaurant in ROGUE WAVE. Of course, the name of the restaurant in the book is changed to protect the innocent...but right about now, doesn't this look good?!?! Mai Tai's anyone?


You bet! The only bad part about being there is having to come back home. (It's such a shock to return to mid-America after being somewhere tropical and lovely.)


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

NICE!  Although it is in the 70s today here in East Texas, (last week it was freezing - in the 40's) it just doesn't have the same appeal as that picture ....


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> You bet! The only bad part about being there is having to come back home. (It's such a shock to return to mid-America after being somewhere tropical and lovely.)


So true, Cindy. That's when you put on one of the CD's you purchased there and practice hula-ing in your mirror, thankful that no one is around to see you 

And Miss Stacy...just stick an anchor in your front yard, a canoe in your driveway and put an orchid in your iced tea...and wha-lah! You're in East Texas!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> So true, Cindy. That's when you put on one of the CD's you purchased there and practice hula-ing in your mirror, thankful that no one is around to see you
> 
> And Miss Stacy...just stick an anchor in your front yard, a canoe in your driveway and put an orchid in your iced tea...and wha-lah! You're in East Texas!


Ahem! You misspelllled voila! And what is this talk about East Texas. I just finished blowing off the back deck and I'm sweating like that piglet in the Geico commercial!! Just wanted to let you know that I am perusing your latest effort and so far so good. What it is with you and these hazel-eyed fellas. We don't cotton to their kind around here, we're jealous!


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

just fyi I am hazel eyed and so therefour, I am in your book thank you ( I am blinking my eyes fast at you...I do not know how to wink)


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Take a handful of pepper and hold it up under your nose. You'll wink.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

*Hau`oli Lâ o Lono-i-ke-aweawe-aloha*! That's Hawaiian for "Happy Valentine's Day!"


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Thank you...wheres my candy...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

A little snippet from my Romantic Suspense, ROGUE WAVE - only .99 cents

Pain pounded Nick's head and took a trek down the right side of his body. He was paralyzed, consciousness as elusive as the gulp of water he prayed for.

In the last moments of lucidity, Nick was aware of her presence. The scent of jasmine filled the damp ravine. _Her fragrance_. He called out, but the hollow sound 
echoed back at him with a mocking timbre.

Then, for just a moment he felt a shadow fall across his battered body. He forced his eyes open. 
She was there, and she smiled, a divine goddess offering him a glimpse of salvation.

_But she walked away_.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

What with tsunamis in the news everyday, ROGUE WAVE is more topical than ever!

Dana


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Dana Taylor said:


> What with tsunamis in the news everyday, ROGUE WAVE is more topical than ever!
> 
> Dana


I should specify...this is actually a light romance and no one is hurt in this novel.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

mamiller said:


> I should specify...this is actually a light romance and no one is hurt in this novel.


Hmmm. Tsunamis hit and no one's hurt? You have my interest piqued now.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Hmmm. Tsunamis hit and no one's hurt? You have my interest piqued now.


Fiction is a wonderful thing, Cindy.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Fiction is a wonderful thing, Cindy.


That it is, Maureen.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Want a romance in Hawaii, but can't afford the airline ticket? Even William Shatner couldn't find you a deal for .99 cents!! 

Try out a sample of ROGUE WAVE.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

That's a nice trailer, Miss Maureen.  Did you make it yourself and do you mind my asking how you did it?  I need to make some more trailers and I don't care for the service I used originally.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Maureen, you've joined the Trailer Wave! Good for you. I like it.  I guess that's on my learn-how-to-do-list. 

Good work!

Dana


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I think if you download Windows "Live" you get Windows Live Movie Maker with it.  It's pretty handy once you figure your way around.  

But I don't think I'll be elbowing aside Spielberg and Lucas anytime soon.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

you are adding to my ships bottom line... now we gots to steal er borrow for a long period of time a thingamyjib to watch your trailer we are have decided that that is agood thing maybe we can learn to spot Rouge Waves better...using your book as a guideline as it were...


----------



## CameoRenae (May 24, 2011)

Hi Maureen!
Your book sounds super interesting. I hope there aren't any rogue waves coming to Hawaii, because I live here.  Cool trailer. I'll definitely have to check it out!
Mahalo,
Cameo Renae


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

CameoRenae said:


> Hi Maureen!
> Your book sounds super interesting. I hope there aren't any rogue waves coming to Hawaii, because I live here.  Cool trailer. I'll definitely have to check it out!
> Mahalo,
> Cameo Renae


Hi Cameo! Between you and me, it is a pretty tame "rogue" wave.  Which island are you on? This book is primarily set in the Kaneohe area of Oahu.


----------



## CameoRenae (May 24, 2011)

Hi Maureen!
That's a good thing! I'm on Maui, but we do have family in Kaneohe.   That last rogue wave from Japan did some damage here, but not too bad. It sure had the island in panic mode. We couldn't even get gas because the lines were so long! UGH! 
Good luck with your book! It'll be my next download.  
~ Cameo Renae


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm glad you're safe, Cameo.   Maui is beautiful!

Good luck with your book as well. It looks like a good one!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you, Connie, for the kind review.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Aloha!  Here is an excerpt from my romantic suspense, ROGUE WAVE. Only .99 cents!

"What are you doing here?" She whispered out of reverence to the peace of twilight.

For a second, Nick averted his gaze. "I expected to find your workers dumping into the ocean after all the crowds had gone home."

Briana simply nodded and turned back towards the sea.

"No berating on your part?"

"No."

Nick thought her voice was soft, or perhaps the breeze stole it before it reached him.

"There was nothing for me to hide and now there's nothing for me to say."

"Briana-"

Even in the encroaching darkness he noticed her steal an exasperated look over her shoulder.

"Ms. Holt," he continued with a droll smirk. "Just because I haven't caught you, that doesn't mean you're innocent."

"You know what, Mr. McCord-"

"Nick." He grinned.

"You know Manale Palms is not responsible for whatever it is you're looking for. You're just floundering because you have no clue what's going on under that beautiful stretch of water."

"How insightful." Nick reached a hand up into his hair. "And how accurate."

Intrigued by the despondent voice, Briana turned around completely, careful to maintain her balance. She felt she had an advantage staring down at him.

"Don't take it so hard, if I can help, if I see anything-"

"Briana!"

Startled by his shout, Briana felt the wave surge behind her knees with such a low but relentless force that she toppled forward.

Nick caught her and nearly fell back himself. He struggled against the suction of the slick as it endeavored back to sea.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

everyone should be hit with a "Rogue Wave"...at least once...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello all. I have a little scene from ROGUE WAVE to share with you... 

Nick lifted a bottle of beer to his lips, but forgot to sip. His thoughts were monopolized by the initial results of the tests he ran today. It made no sense. There were traces of sediment from a coral reef far off shore that couldn't have been disturbed without human interference. The only likely candidate for that interference had to be the new housing development going up in Kaneohe.

Unwillingly, this thought triggered images of the stunning contractor. First on Nick's agenda for the morning was to pay a visit to Pacific Land Inc. and apply more pressure on Briana Holt, and anyone else within that firm that could shed light on the erosion of the northern tip of Manale Beach. He had already appealed to the Marine Corps Base, and was satisfied that none of their research ventures produced the damage he had witnessed.

That left only Briana Holt as the primary suspect.

Nick shook his head and rested it back against one of the wooden columns that suspended the roof over his porch. Finally, he took a swig of beer.

Glossy blond hair, endless legs, striking azure eyes and soft lips that looked entirely too kissable were not going to thwart his efforts. It was his responsibility to ensure the quality of Hawaii's water and to preserve the natural beauty of its coastline.The fact that he had not been with a woman in well over a year wasn't going to make him any less sharp.

It was a damn shame, though. A damn shame that the woman he had met on the beach today, the woman who entranced him with her curious but wary reaction to him, the woman whose golden hair was whisked into silky waves by the coastal breeze-it was a damn shame that she had to be chin deep in the very project he was about to take down.


----------

